# SCI in Bath Salt



## SomethingGoodAustin (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello there;

I had the bright idea, some time back, to reverse engineer a version of my favorite foaming bath salt, Aura Cacia's Aromatherapy Foam Bath.  The ingredients are as follows: sodium bicarb, sodium chloride, citric acid, sodium cocoyl isethionate, cocamidopropyl betaine, plus essential oils and jojoba.

I put off trying the project because I was waiting for a convenient source for the SCI (I have a real twitch about paying shipping).  Finally found one, ordered a couple of ounces (the supplier calls it Babyfoam--it appears to be the prilled kind), assembled all my ingredients, and... realized that I don't know the first thing about working with SCI.    

I've done some research (mostly on Swiftcraftymonkey's blog) and understand that the SCI must be melted in the CAB.  My "plan" is to melt the SCI in the coco betaine, and then add it to mixed, unscented bath salts.  I'll allow the salts to cure, then add sodium bicarb and citric acid for fizz and possibly quicker bubbling action.  

Has anyone else tried this before?  Does it seem rationally possible? Finally, I'd appreciate any suggestions on working percentages.  If I have, say,  5 cups of bath salt total (3 parts salt, 1 part sodium bicarb, and .5 part citric acid), then what would be the minimum percentage/amount of SCI and CAB I should begin working with (If I'm reading the original ingredient list correctly, I assume that the amount of SCI must be either equal to or slightly more than the CAB)?  

Appreciate any help or insight you can provide!


----------



## lsg (Apr 16, 2012)

SCI is pretty expensive for me to use in bath salts.  I prefer to use Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate powder.  It is easier to use in making foaming bath salts and really lathers well.
For an emulsified salt scrub, one of my favorite recipes uses Epsom salts, sweet almond oil, e.o. and melt and pour soap base.  This is an easy recipe that everyone seems to love.


----------



## MychelleC (Apr 16, 2012)

I have worked with SCI extensively and I would suggest not melting it for this purpose.  If you are looking for a powder consistency you can pulverize it in a coffee grinder (wear a mask).  Melting it is a pain and could lead to a clumpy product.  If you were making a bar or liquid I say melt, but for bath salts I vote not to.  Just mix in slowly and carefully.  Wear a mask - it's not as bad as breathing SLSa but it's very close.


----------

